
Ask HN: Recommend a Recruiter - kpeel
Recruiters don&#x27;t get much love on HN (rightfully or wrongly I don&#x27;t know, I&#x27;ve never dealt with them). However I&#x27;ve started a transition in my career and have heard from some coworkers and friends that have had a decent experience with recruiters.<p>I thought maybe it&#x27;d be an interesting idea to see if any HN readers have used recruiters and, if the recruiters have done a good job, would like to give a shout out so the rest of us may have another path or two towards a new job.<p>So I ask HN, do you have any recommendations for recruiters you&#x27;ve personally worked with? It&#x27;d be best if recruiters themselves didn&#x27;t post in this thread (at least not at the top level), just your standard HN reader that has personal experience.<p>Personally, I&#x27;d love any recommendations in the DC area. Thanks HN!
======
SmellTheGlove
This thread didn't get very active, but I'd love to get some input as well.
Specifically for recruiters that work with management (selfishly, director-
level and upward) folks. Any ideas there?

------
tired_man
Pinnacle Group -
[https://www.pinnacle1.com/Home](https://www.pinnacle1.com/Home)

They've been straight with me and got me my current gig.

